# terebi anime wo miru toki wa heya wo akarakushite



## niernier

This is the romanization of a Japanese text I found at the start of an anime.

*terebi anime wo miru toki wa heya wo akarukushite chikazukisugi nai you ni shite mite kudasai ne.*

Sorry if I cannot make out the correct spacing of the words. I am not even sure if I read it correctly. I am just curious what the whole text says. I can only guess  a few words.

For the underlined parts, could it possibly mean, *When watching tv anime* or *During* *the time you are watching tv anime*. Is it correct?

For the latter part, I know that _heya _is 'room' and _mite kudasai_ means 'please watch'. But I just can't make out the other words. And does akarui(bright) have anything to do with akarukushite?

I am hooked up with this anime and I have already watched more than a hundred episodes so I am just curious what it says. It always appear before the start of the show. Thank you!


----------



## Darkcorum

I'm sorry if the spelling is wrong...

That means "When watching anime please watch it at a good distance from the tv in a well lit room."

Adjective + suru means to do the adjective, "do + bright" so "heya o akarukushite" means to lit the room or to raise the blinds of the room so the TV doesn't damage your eyes.


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.

I agree with Darkcorum.
I know there is another medical reason why the TV producer have to warn that message.
In dark room, watching in a short distance, with flash of ligntening, there were several incidence of light evoked epilepsy attack to children in the past, and it became a social problem in Japan. I think it was about 15 years ago, and until then, the warning has always been at the beginning of TV animes.


----------



## lammn

Darkcorum has translated the meaning of the line very well.



niernier said:


> And does akarui(bright) have anything to do with akaruku shite?


 
Yes, "akarui" is the adjective, meaning "bright".
"Akaruku" is the adverb, meaning "brightly".
To turn an i-adjective it into adverb, all you need to change the last syllable "i" into "ku".
"Shite" is the te-form of the verb "suru", which means "to do". "Shite" here means "please do..."


----------



## Starfrown

niernier said:


> *terebi anime wo miru toki wa heya wo akarukushite chikazukisugi nai you ni shite mite kudasai ne.*


Is the _mite_ after _shite_ an auxiliary or independent verb? If independent, it seems odd to me to repeat a form of miru after it occurs at the beginning of the sentence. On the other hand, if auxiliary, it might be slightly odd--something like: "please try to make sure to..."

I'd like to hear what the natives have to say.


----------



## Flaminius

Hello, *星顰先生*.

To kill the joy of extreme casuistry, the _mite_ is an independent verb.  This makes the whole sentence slightly redundant but I for one didn't feel so until you pointed it out.  Perhaps the two conjugations of _miru_ are placed sufficiently distant from each other so the memory of the first is dimmed when the second is read.

Taking the second _miru_ out does not deprive the sentence of logic.  Still, considering the age of the target audience, some redundancy helps the sentence get understood.


----------



## Wishfull

Starfrown said:


> Is the _mite_ after _shite_ an auxiliary or independent verb? If independent, it seems odd to me to repeat a form of miru after it occurs at the beginning of the sentence. On the other hand, if auxiliary, it might be slightly odd--something like: "please try to make sure to..."
> 
> I'd like to hear what the natives have to say.



I think "please try to make sure to" is less likely, for example,less than 1%.
I think "......., and watch" is probable, for example, more than 99%.


This sentence is a "Warning" to prevent TV-related seizure. 
The expression is relatively childish, because it is for children.
But "please try to..." doesn't make sense in this "Warning" context.  
I think humbleness is not necessary in "Warning".


----------



## Starfrown

Flaminius said:


> To kill the joy of extreme casuistry, the _mite_ is an independent verb.


And I was _so_ hoping to make this a 5-page thread.
----
My thanks to Flaminius and Wishfull, as always. I personally felt the auxiliary verb reading to be unlikely here, since, as Wishfull suggested, it would have the effect not of an admonition, but rather only of a weak suggestion.


----------



## Aoyama

> I personally felt the auxiliary verb reading to be unlikely here, since, as Wishfull suggested, it would have the effect not of an admonition, but rather only of a weak suggestion.


the weak suggestion effect, rather than an admonition, is rendered by the last "ne", sounding purposely childish. Usually "kudasai ne" is strange, "shite mite ne" would be normal.


----------

